# About time Seatle had one!



## latino guy90 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thinking of getting a meet-up started.
Someone did a thread like this before, for late teens/college students.
There is already a meet-up support group but everyone there is in their 30's and 40's. 
http://www.meetup.com/shyness-132/
Nothing against that, but I'd like to hang out with people closer to my age. I.E. late teens/college

Shout out to anyone near the seattle area! Lets get this started


----------



## JohnParker (Oct 16, 2010)

Right now I'm in Bellevue, WA. At least for the rest of winter break. I fly in from California a few times a year for weeks at a time. When I'm here though, my SA is at its peak. Maybe I could use a support group.


----------

